Ask HN: Does anybody still earning from their blog(s)? - thescribbblr
======
enkiv2
I make about $5-$10 a month on Medium (and occasionally have made several
times that). In comparison, I ran a blogger blog actively from 2006-2013 with
adsense monetization, & adsense has made me less than ten dollars in total
over the entire thirteen years that I've been using it -- eight of those
dollars coming in a single six-month period.

